

Next-Gen OpenGL to Be Shown Off Next Month - Jarlakxen
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Next-Gen-OpenGL-GDC15

======
shmerl
Strange, no one seems to care here. I'm surprised.

